# Nice short scale 30" acoustic bass



## Apophis (Dec 27, 2007)

Orginally posted at Extended range bassist forum.

Kinal Kompact 6-String Acoustic Bass:
Sitka Spruce Top
Walnut body sides
Curly Walnut back
Wanlut neck w/purpleheart laminate
Rosewood fretboard / bridge
30" Scale length
Thicker body design

And it has a Highlander IP-2 piezo system. Highlander was the _only_ company that would make a piezo wide enough for a 6-string with full 19mm spacing. And they can make just about any length piezo strip that you need for little to no upcharge. Their IP-2 system also has an input jack mounted under the soundhole that you can plug in an internal mic and have the 1/4" output of the bass be a stereo signal of mic/piezo with the right cable. 






























http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v106/JasonFan/Kinal Kompact 6/DSCN1600.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnae0NHX-S8


----------



## Shannon (Dec 27, 2007)

The kitty makes the video!


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 27, 2007)

How adjustable is that bridge ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

it's not


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

Apophis said:


> it's not



Is this the new trend in ERB,


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

I hope not


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

I was hopping to see more individual saddles, but it seams that more and more people are going after fixed bridge.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

I think so, but individual saddles are nicer to make custom string spacing when needed and make a fanned frets instruments


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

I know, so why didn't you use it on your 10 string ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

cause we wanted to make it from wood and try shielding with wood base plate


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

Apophis said:


> cause we wanted to make it from wood and try shielding with wood base plate



And that is impossible to do with individual saddles ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

with metal saddles it's easy part, that's why we wanted something new


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

Apophis said:


> with metal saddles it's easy part, that's why we wanted something new



I meant individual saddles made out of wood.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

Almost impossible to do it right for guitar, there are hight adjustment and intonation screw, so we have to use ebony to make that and it have to be bigger to be strong. For guitar it have to be smaller what means much harder to do - but I think it's possible.

When made from wood there are problems with shielding, so we have to use EMG to avoid shielding strings and bridge.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you seen these old woodbenches with movable parts, they look like screws made our of wood, but they have a plastic coating to make it smoother and last longer, I wonder if that would be able to work even on something so small as a bridge, because in that case you could have adjustable individual bridges.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)

maybe it's possible


----------



## Jedi_Ekim (Mar 29, 2008)

Very sweet looking and sounding instrument. Great job!


----------



## Durero (Mar 30, 2008)

I've met the builder Mike Kinal - he lives in Burnaby, B.C., Canada, and I have to say that every instrument I've seen of his is top notch handmade quality. I'd highly recommend him to anyone.

KINAL.COM




Desecrated said:


> How adjustable is that bridge ?





Apophis said:


> it's not



It's adjustable the by the same methods that acoustic guitars are - with a file. 

Like acoustics, experimenting with string gages should be done before adjusting the bridge for action & intonation.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 30, 2008)

^^


----------

